# Shin Splints



## ShinSplint (4 Mar 2009)

This one's aimed mainly at runners/cyclists.

I've been out of action running as well as cycling for 6 months now due to a form of shin splints (hence my name). Problem seems to have gradually healed, but not completely.

I've lost patience waiting for it to fully heal, and have started gradually training on the bike again. Going for 2nd ride tonight (only about an hour steady pace).

I'm concerned it will slow the healing process, but at the same time very bored of not being able to do much. Swimming gets boring, I use weights to maintain upper body strength, but thats about it.

So, just wondering if anyones suffered the same thing??

Any thought appeciated


----------



## Chuffy (4 Mar 2009)

I stopped morris dancing because of the same problem. My best guess is that as cycling is non-impact, you should be fine with it. In fact, stop walking at all and cycle everywhere.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Mar 2009)

PS - I am a pie-eating local government officer, not a doctor.


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2009)

But were you or were you not a Morris Dancer?

Did the cycling make the Shinsplints worse> I thought shin splint were asociated with impact sports like running (I'm also not a doctor, nor a Morris dancer).


----------



## Blue (4 Mar 2009)

Back in my running days a pre/post training stretch helped solve this problem for me.

What I used to do was kneel as if in prayer, with the toes pointing backwards. Then I lowered my ass down onto my heels while keeping the back upright. That produced a stretch in my shin that I held for 20-30 secs and repeated a few times. I hope you can follow that ok.

I don't know if it would work for everyone but it may be worth trying if you think it may assist. Good luck.


----------



## ShinSplint (4 Mar 2009)

Haha, cheers guys - swift reponses 

I'm pretty sure the problem originated from running. A few months into the injury my sports therapist advised me to start cycling again, but on a low gear, spinning rather than forcing in a high gear. Tried this, wasnt convinced it was helping though, not that it made it much worse.

Months on, the shin is fine most of the time, just occasionally feel a twinge. Frankly though, I cant be arsed with waiting around for more months for it to (maybe) heal.

I'm also thinking cycling is non-impact therefore I _should_ be ok to ease back into it gradually.

I guess the answer is to keep at it until it starts to become a problem again.


----------



## ShinSplint (4 Mar 2009)

Blue said:


> Back in my running days a pre/post training stretch helped solve this problem for me.
> 
> What I used to do was kneel as if in prayer, with the toes pointing backwards. Then I lowered my ass down onto my heels while keeping the back upright. That produced a stretch in my shin that I held for 20-30 secs and repeated a few times. I hope you can follow that ok.
> 
> I don't know if it would work for everyone but it may be worth trying if you think it may assist. Good luck.


Cheers mate, i'll try this !

To be more specific of the injury, the area effected is the inside of my shin, about 3 inches up from my ankle. Some people get the problem on the outside of the leg.

What was yours Blue?


----------



## Chris James (4 Mar 2009)

I have been suffering with shin splints on and off this winter because I have been out a fair bit in stiff mountain boots after a long lay off. I am off to Scotland next week and only have my winter boots as my lightweights are being resoled, and I am a bit nervous about the physical havoc I will wreck in three days.

But I have not found cycling a problem at all. Walking yes, cycling no!


----------



## Blue (4 Mar 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> Cheers mate, i'll try this !
> 
> To be more specific of the injury, the area effected is the inside of my shin, about 3 inches up from my ankle. Some people get the problem on the outside of the leg.
> 
> What was yours Blue?



With me, it was the outside of the shin.

Do you have an overpronation problem at all - esp if allied to rolling high onto your toes before push-off? (If you try this with your foot as you sit you will find it strains the inside of the shin). If you do you may find that a shoe with appropriate support, or an orthotic, may help. Worth a try. (BTW, I don't have any qualifications in the area - just a lot of personal experience - so you can ignore what I say if you prefer!!).


----------



## jimboalee (5 Mar 2009)

Shinsplints happen when you don't stretch the Achilles tendon and calfs enough BEFORE running / walking.
They can also happen if the walking boot is not flexible enough to allow simple foot flexure - pulling the toes up.

"Pushing down the wall" calf stretch is the way to go BEFORE any execise.
Couple this with "Good morning exercise" and quads stretching.

Also do some "Tippie-Toes" stretching.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Mar 2009)

Oh, and another tip.

Keep your shins warm.

So wear legwarmers


----------



## jimboalee (5 Mar 2009)

Seriously,

Ralgex stick.


----------



## ShinSplint (5 Mar 2009)

Cheers guys,

I always do plenty of stretching before and after running, but not so much with cyling (instead I just set off slow for the first few minutes).




jimboalee said:


> Seriously,
> 
> Ralgex stick.



This might be worth a try. However, I dont often get pain / inflamation during running/cycling (actually its never inflamed), its usually just a slight pain either the day after, or actually even 2-3 days after.


----------



## montage (5 Mar 2009)

Blue said:


> Do you have an overpronation problem at all - ....<snip>.... If you do you may find that a shoe with appropriate support, or an orthotic, may help. Worth a try.



This is a brilliant post, overpronation is exactly what caused my shin splint problem. I was out of action from running for 6 months, and suffered a few months later.




jimboalee said:


> Keep your shins warm.


Ok....I see jimboalee is a great fountain of knowledge, but be careful with this advise.
Shin splints is a generic term for pain in the shins, just like a stomatch ache is a generic term for pain in the stomatch. There are different types of shin splints, fractures, compartment syndrome etc....compartment syndrome is the one which I had, so is the one which my field of knowledge covers. Symptons for shin splints are allways more or less the same, making it hard to distinguish what type of shin splints you have.

In your lower leg/calf area there are four muscles which are contained in a "sheath". Compartment syndrome is when the muscle at the front - i.e. along the shin, swells up and exerts alot of pressure, and the sheath is struggling to stretch. In severe cases, part of the muscle can become oxygen deprived and die, this is a 999 job if it ever reaches this stage (No need to worry, you would be screaming in pain if this was the case).

So what causes this muscle to swell up? Well, suddenly upping the training can put stress on your legs that they cannot cope this, that is one thing. The other, which was the case for me, is a pronation of the foot which will need to be addressed by insoles. While running, as the foot lands, the front muscle out of the four in your leg (no idea of the muscle names ) will be working extra hard to slow the pronation motion down - this part is difficult to explain without using some form of model to demonstrate.

So back to Jimboalee's "keep the shins warm" advise, if you do have compartment syndrome, then keep the shins cool! Ice after excersize for roughly 10 minutes, applying the ice up and down the shin.

If you had fractures then it would be unlikely that there is much pain at all while cycling, fractures are mainly caused by hard impact etc. Compartment syndrome however, could effect your cycling. If the foot moves up and down (if you don't get what I mean by that, suspend your leg in mid air, point your toes up, then point them down several times) then the muscles affected by compartments syndrome will be aggitated. However there is much less vertical movement of the foot in cycling than there is running, so there should be far less pain.

To try and help, you can do the sit on your feet/prayer stretch as mentioned above, or try and write the alphabet in the air with your toes.

Compartments syndrome is very unlikely to go away, and will have to be managed for aslong as you keep cycling/running up etc. However it does improve, a great deal. I run reguarly, and completed my first 20 miler trail run last sunday. No grief from my shins (the fact that run was the most painful few hours of my life is a different story). I deem myself to be fully recovered, and very very very rarely to I feel a twinge on my shin...although that twinge does remind me not to be silly with my training. A few weeks ago, I ran every day, most of which was short distance speed work - this was the last time I remember experiencing any compartment syndrome feeling and it did not hold me back.

Another thing, people say "do not push through the pain under any circumstances!!!"...but this has to be taken with moderation. You WILL feel slight pain, but this is unavoidable. For this, we need the very scientific "pain scale". 0 being painless 10 being a shark biting your head off. If you feel the pain in your shins ever gets to 5, stop, rest.

Do not take painkillers at all while running/cycling as this can mask pain, leading you to believe you are lower on the pain scale than you actually are. Pain scale 5+ means you are damaging yourself.

On a side note, static stretching before excersize is a no no. Imagine your muscles as a piece of chewing gum. Try stretch that chewing gum before chewing it. Rip/snap. Now try chewing the chewing gum and stretching it. Bingo. There are several stretches you can do pre excersize, such as swinging your legs etc - Not sure if you are allready doing these or are on static stretching, but this is a seperate debate and shouldn't be affecting your shins.

Slight pain after the excersize is promising, means you are on the mend (or just developing) so extra care in taking things slow and steady.

Hope this helps,


----------



## andygates (5 Mar 2009)

I get shinsplints whenever I get into serious distance running unless I'm careful * (training up for a half-marathon). It's definitely the running that sets it off, and I have to take a break from running until it clears up. "Training through the pain" just makes it come back worse: don't do it. 

For me, the bike doesn't seem to affect my shinsplints at all. They don't get worse and they do still heal. 

Rest, a complete break from running, ibuprofen.


* Careful = Reasonably new, correct shoes; lose some weight; try not to pound tarmac all the time, etc etc...


----------



## montage (5 Mar 2009)

Oh and I replace my trainers every 6 months (which is annoying, luckily I know the girl who sells me the shoes well enough to get a discount) and have a neutral shoe - i.e. one that does not correct any pronation. I have a custom made insole from a specialist to do the correcting.

And good point by andygates regarding tarmac, attempt to keep clear! Oh and with stretching and cycling.... ensure you stretch those calfs out after, especially if you do running aswell. Because cycling and running try and build the calf in different ways, if you do not stretch you may find yourself cramping badly while running - I can speak with personaly experience with this one aswell, having suffered cramps recently while long distance running, whereas I was fine before I began cycling.


----------



## ShinSplint (6 Mar 2009)

Thanks all, particularly Montage for all your help.

After a fair bti of research, a few months ago I came across Medial Tibial Stress Syndrome (example http://www.physioroom.com/injuries/calf_and_shin/shin_splints_full.php )

This is the exact area of my shin which is affected.

Montage, if this is what I have, and im fairly certain, is there any advice you could give for this specific syndrome??

Something else - Even when I havent exercised for weeks, quite often, throughout the day just by simply walking slowly (or even if im just sat down), I start to feel slight pain in the area. I was starting to get very concerned about this, given the fact I had not even exercised, but the more I think about it, im fairly convinced this is actually the area healing. From what you said above, I think I could be right.

However, a few days after a long bike ride, and I feel slight pain, im not sure whether this is healing time, or simply making the shin worse.

The pain im feeling recently is by no means intolerable. Its only a slight pain, which make sme think I should be fine getting back into cycling.

I guess, as you say, i'll keep easing back into it until I find the pain worsening.


----------



## Gooch (6 Mar 2009)

Some good posts Montage. Good drills!

I have suffered immensly with Shin splints or rather "MTSS" for quite a few years. About 15 to be precise. This is how I got into cycling in the first place. 

I used to run for few weeks then the MTSS would start. I'd stop for a few weeks to let it heal and then start the process all over again. I even tried just confining my runs to the treadmill in the end. This helped, but the MTSS still came back after a while.

My advice to you Shinsplints is;

Go to see a good Sports Podiatrist and get it checked out properly. I did, and after it was confirmed that I definitely had MTSS the Podiatrist took a mould of my feet in Plaster of Paris and then sent it off to get me some lightweight carbon orthotic inserts made. After suffering with MTSS for the last 15 years I can now go road running with out the fear of it flaring up again within weeks. It's not a cheap option but it could well solve your problem. I paid about £250.00 all in for the initial consultation including foot moulds, The orthotics inserts and a post orthotic appointment 10 weeks after I started using them to see it they worked. Also any alterations to the orthotics were free.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ShinSplint (6 Mar 2009)

Hi Gooch,

Thanks for your help.

Slightly conecerning to hear it went on for so long.

£250 is a lot of money, but when I want to start running again, i'll definately be going down that route. A Sports Podiatrist seems the best option...

However, my plan is for a year or so i'll be biking only - do you think it would still be worth while me seeing a Sports Podiatrist now, or could I wait until I start running again?? 

*Has your MTSS been a problem for cycling as well as running?*


----------



## Gooch (6 Mar 2009)

Hi Shinsplints

My MTSS used to only flare up from running. If you're just going to be cycling only, then I wouldn't bother.

I researched my problem for quite a few years. Unfortunately the term "Shin Splints" is a bit vague and covers all manner of lower leg problems. I saw one Podiatrist who thought I had Compartment Syndrome. I saw a Physio who confirmed it was MTSS but though the best way to treat it was through massaging muscle knots in my calf muscles. This didn't really help at all. After 5 sessions of massage and no improvement I sacked that idea.

Eventually I found a Sports Podiatrist that solved my problem. If you do seek a Podiatrist just make sure that they are used to dealing with "Sports injuries". 

I'm not sure where you are in the country but this is where I went for my treatment and it worked for me.

http://www.bwtphysio.co.uk/


----------



## ShinSplint (6 Mar 2009)

Cheers Gooch!

Funnily enough, I had a sports therapist treat my calf muscles last year, and he also did a similar agonising massage thing to my shin... although I did have a problem with built up scar tissue, this was nothing to do with my shin problem, but he was adamant it was.... he did solve me calf problems though at least.

I'll definately be seeing a Sports Podiatrist when I go back to running. I live up in North East. There's podiatrist near me, but whether he's dealt with sports injuries, I will have to enquire.

Thanks again for your help 




Gooch said:


> Hi Shinsplints
> 
> My MTSS used to only flare up from running. If you're just going to be cycling only, then I wouldn't bother.
> 
> ...


----------



## montage (6 Mar 2009)

Shinsplint, I have very little knowledge about MTSS so best listen to somebody like gooch on that one. After my compartment syndrome I did have a brief period of different shin splint pain...which on research looks as if it could be MTSS though I am unsure, however I treated it the same as I did with the compartment syndrome and it was fine within the month.

I am sure you will make a speedy recovery, but definately best to check out a Podiatrist (need this be £250??... I got everything done for me on the NHS)


----------



## jimboalee (7 Mar 2009)

Good posts Montage.

Needs posts like those more often.


----------



## montage (7 Mar 2009)

Do I get a badge?


----------



## ShinSplint (20 Mar 2009)

Following Montage asking how im getting on with the 'splints, thought I would update y'all...

Thankfully its been fine since I started biking. In fact, I think the cycling has helped it! The sports therapist once told me to keep biking, but spin in a low gear (however, this was on the understanding that it was calf problems). At the time I didnt get away with it, but thats months ago. I'm pretty sure the cyclings helped this time round as it doesnt hurt at all now, occasionally the odd tingle but nothing concerning.

Since I borrowed my mates Bianchi (about 3 weeks), i've done about 100 miles (approx 2 rides a week), and im building up slowly.

3 of us are meeting up Sunday for a 2-3 hour sesh.

I've had some lower back pain while getting used to the road position, but I found some good exercises which seem to help. I'm hoping i'll just get used to it over time.

Just bought an old Giant racer, fitted slightly bigger tyres last night (25 instead of 23), otherwise im not sure how my back woulda coped sunday lol. Not sure how much difference the slightly bigger tyre will make, but thought it was worth a try, as my mates Bianchi with bigger tyres seems more comfy.


Thanks again for all your help. Hopefully I can up the mileage a fair bit soon


----------



## Gooch (20 Mar 2009)

Shinsplints. That's exactly why I took up cycling in the first place!


----------

